# Neil Patrick Harris Sig Request



## Rauno

*Request:*
Looking for my fist sig, and what's better than the awesome Neil Patrick Harris.

*Pics:*
















I also attatched my avatar, i'd like that to be in the middle.

*Title:*
Neil Patrick Harris

*Sub-Text:*
Rauno

*Colors:*
It would be good if the background was black, other than that i don't care.

*Size:*
Must fit into signature

All attempts will get some green rep coming their way. + i'm going to place your name under my sig.

I appreciate it, thanks a lot guy's.


----------



## Rauno

I guess nobody's up for it eh?


----------



## Steph05050

I know its not a black background but I don't think black would have worked well the the image I chose to use.


----------



## Toxic

Nice work Steph I had been trying to get at this but I started a new job and life is just busy.


----------



## Rauno

Steph05050 said:


> I know its not a black background but I don't think black would have worked well the the image I chose to use.


This looks awesome. Thanks!


----------



## HexRei

Doctor Horrible would make a cool sig too.


----------



## Rauno

I tried to put into my sig but it said that it's too big (39.8 kb)? I don't get it, it's within size regulations.


----------



## K R Y

Just enter this into your sig...








Quote my post, and copy and paste ^ that into your sig text box. Don't try and upload it


----------



## Composure

[img*]http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b368/chum567/harris.jpg[/img*]

Put that in your sig, minus the *'s


----------



## Toxic

What they said.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Yeah most sigs and things like that are not hosted on this site. They are uploaded to tinypic or photobucket or things like that.


----------



## Rauno

Every day i learn something new, thanks guy's.


----------

